# Toro Commercial 2-cycle mower



## mowalot (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the last of a dying breed here and am having a little trouble with it. It's a Toro Commercial Proline mower with a Suzuki 2-cycle engine. I can get it started, but it will only run for about 5 minutes or so and then die. I then try to restart it without any luck. Yesterday I pulled the filter out so I could check to see if the choke was stuck or something. When I tried to start, a little bit of smoke came out of the carb. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check Exhaust port, may have cabon build up in port or muffler, also check and make sure fuel is flowing from tank ok, fuel cap may not be venting. Smoke or vapor comming out of carburetor after engine is shut down is not that uncommon on a 2-cycle.

Make sure unit has ignition spark when it quits running, depending on age this unit may have points and condensor, or may have faulty CDI if it is loosing spark.


----------



## mowalot (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions! I was finally able to take a few minutes to look into some things. I checked the muffler and port. The muffler looked fine, however, the port had a little carbon build up. I cleaned it up and will attempt to fire it up tomorrow. If that doesn't do the trick, then I will check out the fuel flow. This is my back-up mower....well, it was until my transmission went out on my Honda today. Mowing season is almost over, so I hope to be able to limp through a couple more weeks. 

Thanks again! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

